# Xtracycle!



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

Just ordered my Xtracycle kit! Can't wait to have, use, and abuse a cargo bike! I wish I was a more patient person, I cant take the waiting!


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Oh man, I remember that feeling, it was terrible! Hang in there, and take your time when you get to assemble the beast! 

In the mean time I'd refrain from grocery shopping and running errands and save those tasks for the "christening".


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

oh man

so what frame are you putting it on?

what are your plans?


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

Devo,

My donor bike is my trusty old 2003 Haro V3 hardtail...









I have been buying and stockpiling parts for a while now, was for a Dummy frame, but it ended up out of the budget. Parts as of now, changing some up here and there, a little different than the photo:

-Sram x9 rear derailleur
-Sramx7 shifters
-Shimano LX front derailleur
-Salsa cromo fork off of an ala carte
-On-One Mary bars
-Avid BB5 brakes and levers
-Sun Ringle Singletrack 36h wheelset. 
-Truvativ FireX crankset

So my plan for this bike is mostly to haul my daughter around. We spend a lot of time on my old cruiser bike with an iBert seat, but she is almost too big for it now. The plan is to get the peapod seat, or make a seat, and the xtracycle will give her a better viewpoint being farther back on the bike, as opposed to staring at my rear. It will basically be my family van. The other plan is to do some bike camping trips that I have wanted to do for a while. There are a couple routes that I have planned, and replanned over and over again. Solo trips and family trips. And lastly, this will be my commuter, minimize my car trips, and to beef me up for any time that I have to get on my SS.

Any suggestions?


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

it sounds like you have it figured out.
the timing is good too
that is, BD's are coming down in price, and as crazy as this sounds, I sometimes see them for sale on craigslist, etc...

my buddy who lives in Ventura, Ca
last year, he drove all the way up to Berkley to buy a lightly used BD for $1600

you will be totally stoked to get an XtraCycle setup


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

Yes,

Was looking for a friend and came across this deal:

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/bik/2130106823.html

(no affiliation)

G


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

gregclimbs said:


> Yes,
> 
> Was looking for a friend and came across this deal:
> 
> ...


whoa, thats a total score!

when I changed from my X to the Dummy
the FreeRadical had a great resale value/appeal


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

I bought a dummy chassis/king HS and xtracycle wideloaders and v-racks from Colorado (I'm in WI) for $1,000. In my searches, i found a complete dummy for sale for $1600, but it was the wrong size..

They're out there anyway..

Plum


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

*WooHoo!*

Guess what showed up on my doorstep today?


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Updates? It should be built, used, and scratched by now! Let's see the beast!


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

*And it's on!*

Finally, after a few days, the Xtracycle is complete! Had to take it to my local shop for some small details, but it's finally done! No huge voyage yet, only a quick ride back from the shop. It's amazing how nimble the whole setup is. Or, should I say, more nimble than I expected. I am planning on riding it some more once I am home from work tomorrow. Just a teaser shot for today though... can't believe I have a bike with a kickstand again!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

backcountryeti said:


> . can't believe I have a bike with a kickstand again!


don't be fooled by that kick stand


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> don't be fooled by that kick stand


Yeah, you can tell that it is not going to hold up when loading a crapload of gear. The plan is to upgrade eventually to the centerstand. Will probably upgrade to that when I purchase the wideloaders.

Took a quick/cold ride tonight when I got home from work. Nice little 20 degree night ride for around 4 miles or so. Wanted to see how everything felt, especially when climbing. Everything seems so smooth, possibly just new bike syndrome, but it just feels nice! Can't wait to start commuting on it!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

here's my 2 cent diatribe on kick stands.
it came to me one day by way of a yerba mate gourd 
when I realized that compared to my perfectly engineered Snow Peak Ti Sierra Cup
the gourd
in its perfect, imperfections... always... fits in its environment
that is...
the gourd is not perfectly symmetrical, its not perfectly flat, and it always works...
in the Real World, where standardized measures, such as table tops and standardized measures, like doorways, stairways, etc...

the Gourd always works, no matter what the situation

whereas... my fancy Ti Snow Peak Sierra Mug, in its beautifully perfectly engineered might, is nervous in any imperfect situation.
for a cup, its job is to hold liquid, and be easy in the hand.

the Ti cup, is perfect on a perfectly level surface, such as a perfectly engineered table top
but in the Natural World, when its sat upon an uneven rock, its not perfect, in that it teeters, and its nervous

the gourd always adapts

which brings me to the way of kick stands.

I've had some thought about perfectly engineered infrastructure, the implications of a prescribed route, etc...

in the perfect world, a perfectly engineered piece of equipment works... perfectly

in the Natural World, where surfaces are rarely flat, level, and/or hard enough to support the system...

a kick stand is problematic
only in that the user attempts to use it.
its perfect in it's stowed away condition
once deployed, the kickstand very well could become problem-matic

which took simply watch, and witness the Nature of my Big Dumbness...
which is quite often to fall onto its side
however, to consider it a "fall" is simply a slant of opinion
whereas, it is quite obvious that its natural to rest in this position, laying upon its wideloaders...

which took me to method
instead of forcing the issue, of a kickstand and to hassle its deployment
I choose to "go with the flow"
and that gravity sucks
the dummy wants to lay on its side
therefore, simply pull up, and step off the bike and lay it down

just like when you were a kid, skidding to a sideways stop in your best friends lawn, laying the bike down, mid run...

just lay the dummy down

once laid upon the wideloaders, the upward side presents itself in a receiving position.
its facing up...
facing upwards is the exact position that you want to lay cargo into position
directly laying the cargo into the junction of the WideLoader and V-Rack, is the optimum placement of weight for this system.

when one side is secured, simply lay the bike onto the opposite side and repeat.

its the "un-solution" to a non-problem

the only application where I think it is paramount to keep the bike in an "upright position" is to load children into a peapod.


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

*Complete...*

Here is a pic of the completed conversion, rides nicely. Too bad mother nature is dumping snow here in Ohio, if only I had a fatbike now...
Anyway, I am really happy with how this bike turned out. It blows my mind at how easily it rides. Granted, I have not ridden with it loaded down with gear, but once the weather gets nicer, its bike camping trip time. Thanks to all you cargo bikers for pics, tips and inspiration!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

welcome to the hauling world!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice! You’ll love your investment. Having a cargo bike is really convenient. Sure, I drive a Prius… when I drive, but I think I last put gasoline into it about two months ago, as I try to use my Surly Big Dummy whenever possible.


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

*Been away for a while...*

Would love to say that I went on an amazing journey to Nepal with my bicycle, but no, work has consumed me over the past couple months. But the XtraHaro has been phenomenal! I have commuted on it, hauled with it, basically it is the only bike I have ridden lately. My poor SS just sits on the rack in the garage. I am planning on selling it since I dont even ride it anymore! The cargo world is amazing. I really wish I would have done this sooner. Thanks Xtracycle! :thumbsup:


----------



## wolfi (Aug 19, 2009)

*My Xtracycle LEAP 26+ build*

Good morning all together,

I'm abusing this thread for posting a link to my Xtracycle LEAP project:
Thread (in German): https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/erf...-lastenradumbau-radstandverlaengerung.832905/

Pictures (hopefully understandable beyond words  ): https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/84872



BTW ... 'me too' ... I also never had a kickstand on any bike (because they quite simply suck), but due to the excentric assembly position it DOES work on this machine! :thumbsup:

KR ... Wolfi


----------

